

HaskellR: Programming R in Haskell - dil8
https://tweag.github.io/HaskellR/

======
reirob
The reddit link:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/comments/3jyapt/haskellr_pr...](https://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/comments/3jyapt/haskellr_programming_r_in_haskell/)

------
et2o
R is a "legacy" language? By what metric?

~~~
stdbrouw
R is very much like JavaScript. It's not exactly love at first sight, but it
has enough features to make it palatable (vectorization and first-class
functions), some wonky parts that can work in your favor if handled with great
care (non-standard evaluation and formulas) and you don't really have a choice
anyway (CRAN).

~~~
wodenokoto
How does that make it legacy?

~~~
et2o
Exactly.

